# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Xin tư vấn có cách nào dùng dao 3mm cho máy phay gỗ cầm tay?

## lekimhung

Ở nhà có con máy phay cầm tay Makita Model N3701. 
Có ai biết bày cho mình cách gắn dao 3mm vào máy phay gỗ cầm tay, mặc định nó chỉ dùng dao 6mm thôi à, nhưng mà ở nhà thì dao 3mm có sẵn nên muốn tận dụng luôn.
Ai có cao kiến gì xin chỉ cho mình nha.

Cám ơn mọi người đã xem.

----------


## Nam CNC

ngày trước có mua cái collet thẳng từ 6mm-3mm của anh em điêu khắc tự chế là họ đem miếng thép dày 20mm, đi cắt dây chi tiết này, đường kính 6mm ngoài, 3mm trong, và máy cắt dây tạo rãnh bóp là dễ dàng nhé.
-----Còn không tìm ông thợ tiện nào bậc 7/7 nói tiện cho cái sơ mi 6-3mm mà lỗ 3 cũng phải tiện luôn !!! heheh đã từng làm bằng đồng thau, đem về kê lên máy cnc tự xẻ rãnh , chạy cũng được nhưng run out tầm 0.03-0.05 mm.

----------

hoang.nvn, lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Em cám ơn anh Nam, em có đi tiện 1 lần rồi, nhưng mà không dùng được nên bỏ luôn. Chắc tại thợ chưa đủ trình độ.

----------


## jimmyli

http://nhaphangdientu.com/954529-cut...t%20thay%20dao
anh hai xem có phải loại này không, mà không biết nó có hàng ở Việt Nam không, nếu không thì phải nhập 1 lần 10 con @@, hơi chua...

----------

lekimhung, Nam CNC

----------


## lekimhung

> http://nhaphangdientu.com/954529-cut...t%20thay%20dao
> anh hai xem có phải loại này không, mà không biết nó có hàng ở Việt Nam không, nếu không thì phải nhập 1 lần 10 con @@, hơi chua...


Chắc cái này được à, cám ơn bác nhiều nha, để tìm coi ở VN có ai bán không mua 1 cái.

----------


## jimmyli

nếu có thì chỉ cho em với nha, ở chỗ em không biết tìm ở đâu, 1 2 cái thì mua được chứ 10 mua về không biết làm gì luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

> nếu có thì chỉ cho em với nha, ở chỗ em không biết tìm ở đâu, 1 2 cái thì mua được chứ 10 mua về không biết làm gì luôn


OK, nếu tìm thấy sẽ báo cho bạn biết luôn.

----------


## writewin

chắc do bác thợ tiện làm cho bác ko làm kỹ hoặc tay nghề còn non, trước đây khi mới tạp thành CNC em cũng dùng con maket này thay spin, tiện cái áo côn đúng góc và đúng lổ chạy vô tư cả năm trời ah, có thể bác ấy tiện góc côn ko đúng nên mới rơ đấy a

----------


## Nam CNC

À tiện côn thì ít nhất phải xẻ 3 rãnh, 1 rãnh đứt, 2 rãnh sâu gần đứt, chứ xẻ 1 rãnh thì collet dày quá, khi xiết bóp không chặt, dễ bị rơ và tuột mất tiêu con dao.

      À bác nào định nhập hàng mấy món collet TQ này thì nhập đại 10 đi, mỗi loại 5 cái, ai không xài hết tui mua hết số còn lại cho. Mai mốt cha nào hỏi tui bán giá gấp đôi hehehe. ( nói chơi thôi , anh em trên đây cần mấy cái này nhiều lắm, ít nhất anh cần mỗi loại 3 cái, ai nhập về cho anh nhập ké )

----------


## lekimhung

> chắc do bác thợ tiện làm cho bác ko làm kỹ hoặc tay nghề còn non, trước đây khi mới tạp thành CNC em cũng dùng con maket này thay spin, tiện cái áo côn đúng góc và đúng lổ chạy vô tư cả năm trời ah, có thể bác ấy tiện góc côn ko đúng nên mới rơ đấy a


Giờ mấy cái này không dám đi tiện bác ơi, sợ mất tiền mà ấm ức trong lòng.

----------


## lekimhung

> À tiện côn thì ít nhất phải xẻ 3 rãnh, 1 rãnh đứt, 2 rãnh sâu gần đứt, chứ xẻ 1 rãnh thì collet dày quá, khi xiết bóp không chặt, dễ bị rơ và tuột mất tiêu con dao.
> 
>       À bác nào định nhập hàng mấy món collet TQ này thì nhập đại 10 đi, mỗi loại 5 cái, ai không xài hết tui mua hết số còn lại cho. Mai mốt cha nào hỏi tui bán giá gấp đôi hehehe. ( nói chơi thôi , anh em trên đây cần mấy cái này nhiều lắm, ít nhất anh cần mỗi loại 3 cái, ai nhập về cho anh nhập ké )


Em thấy trên aliexpress nó bán 1 đơn hàng 5 cái, có ai mua cho em ké 1 cái nha.

----------


## occutit

Cái này em có mua một số mà nó chưa về tới nơi nhá. Cha nhập hàng chẳng biết bị gì mà gọi không bắt máy  :Cool: 
Giá cũng rẻ thôi. Bác cần mấy cái ? Nếu cần cái số 3 thì em có một cái đang chưa dùng tới có thể gởi cho bác, em ở Đà Lạt.

----------

CKD, CNC PRO, lekimhung

----------


## jimmyli

@octoitc: nếu hàng về thì cho em 1 cái nhá. Em ở Đà Nẵng, hiện giờ cũng chưa cần nên nhường lại cho anh hải hehe

----------


## occutit

Bác Lì nói không đúng nick nên mình không cho đâu =))

----------

jimmyli

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác Lì nói không đúng nick nên mình không cho đâu =))


Anh nói em mới để ý chứ phải nói là quá sai, kakaka

----------


## jimmyli

hix sorry occutic, 4rum hông có trả lời nhanh nên khi bấm trả lời nhìn sơ qua mình nhớ hông nổi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , thật là nhầm lẫn tai hại, mất phần ngon rồi  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Do trả lời nhanh bị spam nhiều quá nên tạm khóa đó bạn.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## occutit

Cái món này có vài tệ 1 cái, Em mua hình như 5 cái 4 và 5 cái 3, không nhớ rõ. Khi nào về sẽ gởi cho bác, bác nào cần thì cứ ới nha. Hàng này bên Tàu giá rẻ hơn ebay (khoảng 18 ngàn 1 cái) Em mua cùng chỗ bán dao nên nó free ship, he he.

----------

KDD

----------


## KDD

Chào OCCOTIT bạn chia lại cho mình 1 cái nhé, luôn tiện bạn có nhập dao thì cho ké với, mình cũng ở ĐÀ LẠT, cám ơn bạn!

----------


## Nam CNC

trời đất rẻ dữ, có lần sau mua, mua giúp em 5 cái 4, 5 cái 3 nhé..... phát sinh chi phí gì thì cứ báo em là em gửi tiền, quan trọng có hàng hiếm em để dành cắt cổ mấy cha khác hahaha. ( nói thiệt là mua hàng giúp em nhé )

----------


## occutit

Không thành vấn đề. Ship hàng chỗ em đang gặp trục trặc không thì đã có rồi. Mấy cái đồ này bọn China bán rẻ rề mà. Tiện đây bác Khoa có hỏi em cái cặp 4 chấu của China. 100mm. Em báo giá dưới 1 triệu. Có bác nào cần cái mâm cặp này thì cho em biết. Lỡ xong vụ ship trơn tru lại em ship về luôn thể. Người cần dùng cái collet cho router toàn là anh em nghèo không à, cắt cổ kì lắm, ha ha.

----------


## vuthanh

nick của Vũ hả, vậy trên này có 3 người Đà Lạt rồi

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái này em có mua một số mà nó chưa về tới nơi nhá. Cha nhập hàng chẳng biết bị gì mà gọi không bắt máy 
> Giá cũng rẻ thôi. Bác cần mấy cái ? Nếu cần cái số 3 thì em có một cái đang chưa dùng tới có thể gởi cho bác, em ở Đà Lạt.


Cho mình hỏi là nó chính xác là 3mm hay 3.175mm vậy bác? Nếu 3.175 thì để cho mình 1 cái nha.

----------


## occutit

3.175 chứ không phải 3 đâu bác. Gọi là 3 cho nó nhanh thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

--------Vậy cho em đặt hàng , 5 cái collet 6-4, 5 cái 6-3.175 , 1 cái mâm cặp 4 chấu phi 100.... hết bao nhiêu xèng báo cho em biết nhé. Nếu bác mua giúp thì ngại quá, mong bác tính theo buôn bán đi. Nếu buôn bán để an lòng người mua và bán thì bây giờ anh em mình thực hiện dịch vụ mua bán bảo chứng của CNCPro nhé , em sẽ chịu phí luôn, bác báo giá, em chuyển tiền cho CNCPro, có hàng bác gửi hàng cho CNCPro và lấy tiền từ CNCPro, còn em liên lạc CNCPro lấy hàng..... như thế bác thấy hợp lí không ?
--------Nói chơi với bác vụ cắt cổ, không biết chứ , collet 6-4 em nhờ thợ tiện làm được, anh em qua chơi mà cần toàn tặng không hehehe. Còn 6-3.175 thì thợ tiện không làm nổi đâu, vì dao tiện đâu có nhỏ dữ vậy.

----------


## occutit

Tạm gác lại ở đây đã nhé. Vì em chưa liên lạc được với bên ship hàng. Em còn kẹt một đống đồ của bác Khoa mà nó chưa về. Giá em báo đó là có tiền cafe cóc rồi nên cũng coi như là buôn bán. Ha ha.

----------

lekimhung, Nam CNC

----------


## culitruong

> Ở nhà có con máy phay cầm tay Makita Model N3701. 
> Có ai biết bày cho mình cách gắn dao 3mm vào máy phay gỗ cầm tay, mặc định nó chỉ dùng dao 6mm thôi à, nhưng mà ở nhà thì dao 3mm có sẵn nên muốn tận dụng luôn.
> Ai có cao kiến gì xin chỉ cho mình nha.
> 
> Cám ơn mọi người đã xem.


Cách rẽ nhất có lẽ là mua con dao 3 ly cốt 6 ly.

Còn không thì mua cái bạc nếu có bán sẵn. Nếu tự làm thì đưa lên máy tiện, khoan, doa lỗ 3 ly rồi tiện bên ngoài đúng 6ly, rồi xẽ rãnh. Nghĩ tới thôi củng thấy nãn.

----------

lekimhung, Nam CNC

----------


## lekimhung

> Cách rẽ nhất có lẽ là mua con dao 3 ly cốt 6 ly.
> 
> Còn không thì mua cái bạc nếu có bán sẵn. Nếu tự làm thì đưa lên máy tiện, khoan, doa lỗ 3 ly rồi tiện bên ngoài đúng 6ly, rồi xẽ rãnh. Nghĩ tới thôi củng thấy nãn.




Số là em có sẵn dao 3.175 nên muốn tận dụng, chứ từ trước tới giờ đối với cái máy cầm tay này toàn dùng dao thép gió 6mm để cắt gổ thôi, nhưng mà dao thép gió hay bị cháy đen thui à, còn dao 3.175 thì tốt hơn với lại em có nhiều nhưng mà không gắn vào được.

----------


## lekimhung

> Tạm gác lại ở đây đã nhé. Vì em chưa liên lạc được với bên ship hàng. Em còn kẹt một đống đồ của bác Khoa mà nó chưa về. Giá em báo đó là có tiền cafe cóc rồi nên cũng coi như là buôn bán. Ha ha.


Theo chân anh Nam, bạn cho mình đặt hàng 2 cái collet 6-4, 2 cái 6-3.175. Giá cả cứ anh Nam thế nào thì mình theo vậy nha.

Cám ơn bạn nhiều.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> Cái này em có mua một số mà nó chưa về tới nơi nhá. Cha nhập hàng chẳng biết bị gì mà gọi không bắt máy 
> Giá cũng rẻ thôi. Bác cần mấy cái ? Nếu cần cái số 3 thì em có một cái đang chưa dùng tới có thể gởi cho bác, em ở Đà Lạt.


Dao D6 V30 đã về chưa bác.

----------


## occutit

Dao thì chắc về hơn 1 tuần rồi đấy. Mà không hiểu sao không liên lạc được với người ship hàng, đang nôn đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Toi rồi. Hôm nọ em order nhầm loại 6.35->4 và 6.35->3.175. Hàng thì về ở HN rồi, nhưng chưa gởi vô chỗ em. Hình như cốt của mấy con router cũng là 6.35 thì phải. Em phải lót thêm vỏ lon bia vào mới gắn được dao 6.

Sắp tới em order tiếp. Khoảng 20  cục về cho các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

6.35 càng khoái, nếu bác nào không lấy, em lấy hết......

----------


## lekimhung

Em cũng toàn lót lon bia vô mới vừa, nên nó 6.35 em cũng khoái, khỏi phải mắt công mua bia dự trữ. Bác có dư thì để lại cho em với. Nếu có nhiều thì em mua 2 cái 4, 2 cái 3.175, nếu ít thì cho em 1 cái 3.175 trước cũng được.

----------


## occutit

Hàng đang về Đà Nẵng thì phải, em ưu tiên bác Jimmy Lì và Lekimhung trước. Mỗi loại hiện tại 4, 5 cái gì đó.

----------


## lekimhung

> Hàng đang về Đà Nẵng thì phải, em ưu tiên bác Jimmy Lì và Lekimhung trước. Mỗi loại hiện tại 4, 5 cái gì đó.


Bác báo cho mình số tiền với số tài khoản nha. Cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## Ledngochan

> Toi rồi. Hôm nọ em order nhầm loại 6.35->4 và 6.35->3.175. Hàng thì về ở HN rồi, nhưng chưa gởi vô chỗ em. Hình như cốt của mấy con router cũng là 6.35 thì phải. Em phải lót thêm vỏ lon bia vào mới gắn được dao 6.
> 
> Sắp tới em order tiếp. Khoảng 20  cục về cho các bác.


Bác Vũ còn dư loại 6.35 để cho em 1 cái nhé.

----------


## occutit

Em đang treo Chym đợi hàng về Đà nẵng đây các bác, nó rời HN đi Đà Nẵng rồi, 6.35-4, 6.35 tới 3.175, mỗi loại vài cái à. Lần này mua em mua luôn mỗi loại 20 cái các bác khỏi giành. Hic. 

Loại gắn mũi 6.35 thì mặc định của router nó đã vậy rồi mà. Tưởng có mình em có nhu cầu dùng loại đó. Hoá ra ai cũng cần cả :-S

----------


## occutit

Mấy cái cốt 6.35 ra 4 và 3.175 về rồi nhé. Bác nào cần thì lấy nhé, 25k 1 cái, ship cho vui thôi, số lượng thoải mái =))

----------


## CKD

Ấu dèeeee.
Tuyệt quá, nguồn & giá tốt cho anh em dùng với router gỗ. Lúc trước mình đốt đuốc đi tìm đỏ mắt nhưng mà không thấy  :Wink: .

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Mấy cái cốt 6.35 ra 4 và 3.175 về rồi nhé. Bác nào cần thì lấy nhé, 25k 1 cái, ship cho vui thôi, số lượng thoải mái =))


bác ship cho em mỗi loại 10 cái đc ko bác. 6 xuống 3.17 và 6 xuống 4 hihi.

----------

